# GSD and Stereotypes Vent



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Aside from one person,everyone that me and DH have told about getting a GSD has reacted with "really, why do you need a big dog like that?"
Or Aren't they dangerous ?...or even " but you have kids !"

It's so incredibly closed minded and we are staring to really get annoyed.
We have never passed judgment on their type of dog (all tiny dogs) even thought their dogs have zero training and have bitten several people !


Vent over.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do let someone's comment about your dog
upset you?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I know it shouldn't and I am working on it, in general in my life, just not there yet 

It would just have been nice for the folks we know to have been happy for us KWIM ?

On the other hand, it has been a great opportunity to educate people on why we are choosing a GSD and as to what wonderful dogs they truly are.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting some of that myself. I find that it helps to get out with them. My new puppy comes home tomorrow but I've had him over for several play dates with my golden retriever. I've walked him through the neighborhood and mostly I get the oooohs and ahhhhhhs and lots of questions 

One person said no one is going to mess with me now. I kind of liked that, whether it's true or not.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Getting some of that myself. I find that it helps to get out with them. My new puppy comes home tomorrow but I've had him over for several play dates with my golden retriever. I've walked him through the neighborhood and mostly I get the oooohs and ahhhhhhs and lots of questions
> 
> One person said no one is going to mess with me now. I kind of liked that, whether it's true or not.


My GSD and golden are best friends, they are so close, its adorable Good Luck with your puppy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't tell anyone in my family that I was getting a GSD, I just got her. My family were around her occasionally as she grew up...holidays and visits to my home. The only ones that were leery of her were the kids(my nieces and nephew), finally I asked them what was wrong(I noticed they didn't play with her and she wanted to play) They all told me that they thought she was mean, because she was a police dog. I involved them in her training, giving her treats and now my puppy(9 months) has 4 new forever friends and playmates. During my mom's last month of life I brought the GSD to visit numerous times and she always behaved nicely and made my mom smile. My biggest problem is when I take the dog out...people avoid the aisles at petstores, people with smaller dogs turn around and go the other way at the park, and people have even crossed the street to avoid her and they do this even though she isn't barking at them, lunging, etc..It really makes it hard to socialize a dog when people do this. Of course when someone does approach I can't shut up about how wonderful she is or GSD's are in general Good Luck with your new addition!!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

You shouldnt let what others say bother, i know that is hard to do sometimes though. I do want to add that i have been raised around gsds all my life and i have yet to meet one that wasnt good around kids. Jacob is just apuppy now but i think he realizes that my kids are just that kids and allows them to play rougher with him. Your pup will grow up to think of your kids as his pack that he will always protect. The gsds i grew up with were always hesitent around strangers and me when i was growing up. Theynever hur anyone but they did keep their eye on them. I guess in my mind, a gsd is one of the best dogs you could choose when you have kids.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, just ignore it; I know it is annoying but just consider the source and does it really matter?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

My parents have not liked our Samoyeds for years and wanted us to get our daughter a smaller dog, an American Eskimo dog. When I said my husband wanted a GSD my mom just kept telling me that many places (RV parks, homeowners insurance, etc.) don't allow GSDs.

Of course I don't always listen to my mom, so we ended up with our GSD and couldn't be happier with her


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

*Wonderful Dogs*

We full-timed in our motorhome for 4 years with two GSD's and two Standard Poodles. Never found an rv park that wouldn't take them. I'm sure there are some out there. We parked at one time in downtown Portland, Or. Our dogs were well-trained and mostly people just wanted to know how it was to live in a MH with four big dogs. Little did folks know that Beau, the male Spoo was the one that was the watchdog. 

Susan and Dante'-GSD-01/25/11


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I know what you mean. In my neighborhood, certain breeds of dogs seem to be given a pass when they are badly behaved. 

"Oh, look at that adorable little Maltese barking his head off and snarling! Isn't is cute and funny?!" 

If my dog were to bark and snarl at someone that way, I would probably get the cops called on me. 

You just have to shrug it off and try to ignore ignorant statements about your dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If their small dogs have bitten several people, be inwardly thankful that they realize they can't manage a dog, and are not getting a GSD. 

I mean really, if Foo Foo has bitten three people already, and he weighs 8 pounds, they have to be terrified of a dog that might weigh 80 pounds. 

Don't take it personally.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Prove them wrong by being a good example  

My mother was SERIOUSLY angry when I told her I was going to get a GSD. My brother had been bitten badly by her husband's GSD when he was two, and she hated them. I forced her with me to look at puppies, and she gushed over the one I eventually picked. I made her go with me to puppy kindergarten and to shutzhund classes. Now, two years later, she LOVES my dog, brags about the breed (but also cautions that they shouldn't be in any home), and even says that when their dog-aggressive cocker spaniel goes, she wouldn't mind adopting an older GSD. We always joke around about the fact that her desk has NO pictures of me, my brother, or my niece...it's ONLY pictures of Echo  Nothing does the "breed stereotype" more harm than a well trained, well socialized, and well behaved dog. Enjoy your time with your dog and meeting that goal


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

starburst said:


> Aside from one person,everyone that me and DH have told about getting a GSD has reacted with "really, why do you need a big dog like that?" Need? No. Want? Yes. If I wanted a small animal I'd get a cat.
> Or Aren't they dangerous ? Only to someone tryin' to kill me...or even " but you have kids !" Exactly. German Shepherds love kids. And they are loyal and protective.
> 
> It's so incredibly closed minded and we are staring to really get annoyed. I know its annoying.
> ...


That was a really short vent. When I read the title I grabbed a beer and prepared myself for a long read  

Anyway, I totally understand how you feel. The comments get annoying for sure. My Mother-in-Law cannot believe I let big dogs in the house. I wonder what she'd think if she knew they slept in our bed with us . My Sister-in-Law told me she heard about a German Shepherd who ate his owners face off when they were asleep. Well, I've heard about Big Foot sitings too but I'm not afraid to walk in the woods.

And don't even get me started on little dogs that bite, jump all over you, bark incessantly. Oh Sorry...this was your post


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

selzer said:


> If their small dogs have bitten several people, be inwardly thankful that they realize they can't manage a dog, and are not getting a GSD.
> 
> I mean really, if Foo Foo has bitten three people already, and he weighs 8 pounds, they have to be terrified of a dog that might weigh 80 pounds.
> 
> Don't take it personally.


I laughed out loud when I read Foo Foo. But then I thought about it. You're so right. I think some people get small dogs thinking they will be easier,don't bother to train them and end up with a tiny little train wreck in their home. Imagining that train wreck blown up tens times must be terrifying.


----------

